# Some of my bikes and parts



## krate-mayhem (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi all here are some pictures of my bikes and parts
Huffy Rail




Warhol by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
iverson



iverson by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
Ross



Barracuda Beast by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
Raleigh Chopper 



Raleigh Chopper Blue 69 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## Stingman (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome rides! I have a custom huffy rail myself!


----------



## Sambikeman (Aug 25, 2012)

*Pictures*

The bikes look GREAT,and i like how you always take your pictures in a nice area...............


----------



## kingsilver (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice rides - great san francisco photos!!! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## chikessler37 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Wow!*

WOWWW! These bikes are really awesome. I like the style and the structure of the bike. From vintage to modern bikes. Great job!


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Dave, awesome pictures.
Looking good.........
Dan


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Killer Rides*

Too Cool Dave!

Mark


----------



## Wcben (Jan 17, 2013)

Love the chopper!

Mine was orange and black and a five speed.


----------

